# How does Anavar work?



## litespeed (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm getting my first supply of Anavar tomorrow.

I know it's meant to increase strength without adding size and I've read on more than one forum that it encourages weight loss (I believe this is due to suppressing appetite)

I was just wondering if anyone can enlighten me on exactly how it works or possibly provide links with an in depth explanation.

Thanks


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry to be blunt but have you tried.

www.google.co.uk


----------



## litespeed (Oct 6, 2010)

gaz_0001 said:


> Sorry to be blunt but have you tried.
> 
> www.google.co.uk


Yes, many vague explanations about the effects, none about the actual mechanisms allowing an increase in strength without added mass.

Thanks


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

litespeed said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm getting my first supply of Anavar tomorrow.
> 
> ...


The only way it won't add size is if your diet is inadequate.

No it's not due to suppressing appetite.

Exactly how steroids work! Well if you want to know how steroids work just google the relevant (oxandrolone mechanism of action) into google.

Or if you are seriously wanting an in depth explanation of the mechanism of action of AAS then read this.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/38654-steroids-everyhthing-you-ever-wanted-know.html


----------



## litespeed (Oct 6, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> The only way it won't add size is if your diet is inadequate.
> 
> No it's not due to suppressing appetite.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, but I've spent a lot of time reading the information on this forum as well as steroid profiles for the ones I'm interested in.

I think you'll find, Anavar is known for it's ability to increase strength without adding size. Unless you want to dispute the testimonials of the troves of guys on here who've used it.


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

I think you need to clarify what steroids are to mars1960...............

He is obviously un-aware.......................... :lol:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I'll think you'll find that is does add lean mass, albeit a weak steroid! (unless you're not eating!) And is does not suppress appetite and therefore assist in fatloss :lol:


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

litespeed said:


> I think you'll find, Anavar is known for it's ability to increase strength without adding size. Unless you want to dispute the testimonials of the troves of guys on here who've used it.


Can you quote the posts that say it doesn't add size as I'd like to see if the posts were by a reputable poster.


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Of course it adds size, think it through.

You're lifting more, your muscles will grow. It's pretty much a given in a normal, healthy individual if they're training while using.

Assuming you eat enough to fuel the growth of course and this also is true for the weight loss factor. TRAINING AND DIET MAKE YOU LOSE FAT NOT STEROIDS... i get sick of saying that and reading it, hence the caps. Var does not 'encourage' weight loss as such, diet and cardio do.

The effects of the compund you use are entirely governed by your diet and training, if both are sufficient for your goals then AAS will help you acheieve them. you can Bulk or Cut on ANYTHING... some are better suited for one or the other but both will do the job if the appropriate factors are addressed.

Common sense once again gets shat on by the OP....


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

litespeed said:


> Thanks for the link, but I've spent a lot of time reading the information on this forum as well as steroid profiles for the ones I'm interested in.
> 
> I think you'll find, *Anavar is known for it's ability to increase strength without adding size*. Unless you want to dispute the testimonials of the troves of guys on here who've used it.


Well so iis strength training, you can get stronger without getting bigger if you train for that

Anavar may help you maintain strength while in a on a low calorie cutting diet etc

But mainly good diet / good weights program and maybe added cardio is what gets you lean not AAS


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

litespeed said:


> Thanks for the link, but I've spent a lot of time reading the information on this forum as well as steroid profiles for the ones I'm interested in.
> 
> I think you'll find, Anavar is known for it's ability to increase strength without adding size. Unless you want to dispute the testimonials of the troves of guys on here who've used it.


Yes i will dispute it, i thought after 20 years of use i knew but you obviously know your stuff  , just trying to help by giving you the link to one of the greatest pieces of technical information on steroids ever written.

You want to know the mechanism of action of oxandrolone, well i would give it you but you seem to think you already know so i won't waste my time when i have lots of other clients who rely on my expertise in the field of AAS and their use :cool2: .


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Fvcking hell Mars, that's a serious piece of work there!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

litespeed said:


> Thanks for the link, but I've spent a lot of time reading the information on this forum as well as steroid profiles for the ones I'm interested in.
> 
> I think you'll find, Anavar is known for it's ability to increase strength without adding size. Unless you want to dispute the testimonials of the troves of guys on here who've used it.


I would dispute this assertion too. Anavar does not have strong psychoactive effects [iME], especially when compared to the other androgens out there.

I would suggest that you look further at information sources. Lots of the information on AAS on the internet is a load of claptrap - and var especially so [iMHO]. I concur with Mars, that the article is worth a read, if you have the time and motivation - it will probably increase your understanding of the MOA of androgens in general.

J


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

litespeed said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm getting my first supply of Anavar tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Medicinally Anavar, like other steroids are used in patients to prevent muscle wastage after ops etc. Anavar is mild so is oft used for children's burns.

Read this to see exactly how the steroids *mechanism * actually works ---> http://www.steroidabuse.com/how-anabolic-steroids-work.html (there's a handy pictogram to help visualize the process)

Hope this helps.


----------

